
The Worst Programming Languages in 2019 - oropolo
https://hackernoon.com/worst-programming-languages-7b98c749ec36
======
mikece
It's a little harsh and inaccurate to say that Erlang has no use outside of
the telecom industry. WhatsApp and RabbitMQ are both written in Erlang and the
popularity of Elixir is that you can use Ruby-esque syntax AND reap the
benefits of running your app on BEAM. Erlang might be in decline but the
Erlang ecosystem is on the rise thanks to Elixir.

------
howard941
To quote sergiosgc, popularity does not imply quality.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19757625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19757625)

